# nomi di città sono femminili?



## Pineta

Ciao a tutti,

mi sono sempre chiesta, "quanto" siano femminili le città. Mi spiego:

Si dice:
Napoli è una bella città.

Ma si dice:
Milano è bella o bello? 
Torino è nota/o per ....
Il Cairo è bella/o? 

Grazie di una risposta,

Saluti

Pineta


----------



## o-nami

*Città* è un sostantivo femminile, quindi certo che quando parli di Torino dici che è bella. Perché è una bella città. Un po' come i nomi di persona: Anna è bella, Luigi è bello.
Ciao!


----------



## Vadinho

o-nami said:


> *Città* è un sostantivo femminile, quindi certo che quando parli di Torino dici che è bella. Perché è una bella città. Un po' come i nomi di persona: Anna è bella, Luigi è bello.
> Ciao!


 
Gli aggettivi che si riferiscono a città concordano sempre al femminile.


----------



## Drossi79

Invece con le regioni devi stare attenta:

Il lazio, il piemonte, il veneto... (con conseguenti aggettivi al maschile)

La lombardia, la puglia, la sicilia...

Le marche.

Tutto nonostante *la* regione sia femminile... misteri della lingua.


----------



## o-nami

Drossi79 said:


> Invece con le regioni devi stare attenta:
> 
> Il lazio, il piemonte, il veneto... (con conseguenti aggettivi al maschile)
> 
> La lombardia, la puglia, la sicilia...
> 
> Le marche.
> 
> Tutto nonostante *la* regione sia femminile... misteri della lingua.



Verissimo! Che strano l'italiano, eh?


----------



## matoupaschat

Pineta said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> mi sono sempre chiesta, "quanto" siano femminili le città. Mi spiego:
> 
> Si dice:
> Napoli è una bella città.
> 
> Ma si dice:
> Milano è bella o bello?
> Torino è nota/o per ....
> Il Cairo è bella/o?
> 
> Grazie di una risposta,
> 
> Saluti
> 
> Pineta


Da quanto so, Il Cairo è una delle rare città ad essere ancora maschile => Il Cairo è bello


----------



## o-nami

matoupaschat said:


> Da quanto so, Il Cairo è una delle rare città ad essere ancora maschile => Il Cairo è bello



Vero anche questo!
Fanno eccezione: Piemonte, Lazio, Veneto, Abruzzo, Molise, Cairo, Madagascar, Belgio , Giappone e altri.


----------



## Blechi

Ma il Piemonte e tutti gli altri sono regioni e nazioni, non città.


----------



## o-nami

Blechi said:


> Ma il Piemonte e tutti gli altri sono regioni e nazioni, non città.



Sì sì, certo! Era per puntualizzare che ogni regola ha la sua eccezione. Era in riferimento alla risposta di Drossi79.


----------



## Blechi

Oh! Scusa.


----------



## laurentius87

Sicuri su Il Cairo?

A orecchio direi _Il Cairo è bella_, al maschile mi suona male.


----------



## federicoft

o-nami said:


> *Città* è un sostantivo femminile, quindi certo che quando parli di Torino dici che è bella.



Mah. Stato/paese è un sostantivo maschile, eppure si dice che la Germania è _bella_.

In realtà è soltanto questione di convenzioni. Molti decenni fa con le città che terminavano per -o infatti la concordanza si faceva comunemente al maschile.



laurentius87 said:


> A orecchio direi _Il Cairo è bella_, al  maschile mi suona male.



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## matoupaschat

@ Laurentius : Significa che per te l'articolo non è più risentito come tale e che il nome è l'insieme "Il Cairo" ? Ma non è un po' come se dicessi "la volpe è bello" ?


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> @ Laurentius : Significa che per te l'articolo non è più risentito come tale e che il nome è l'insieme "Il Cairo" ? Ma non è un po' come se dicessi "la volpe è bello" ?


Sarei d'accordo con Laurentius, perché *il* in questo caso è uno pseudoarticolo, su imitazione dell'arabo _*al*-Qāhira_. No?
Comunque userei una bella perifrasi per ovviare a dubbi, cacofonie, ecc. "Il Cairo è una bella città" (sempre)


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Sarei d'accordo con Laurentius, perché *il* in questo caso è uno pseudoarticolo, su imitazione dell'arabo _*al*-Qāhira_. No?
> Comunque userei una bella perifrasi per ovviare a dubbi, cacofonie, ecc. "Il Cairo è una bella città" (sempre)


Anaiss, per caso, tu studi per essere diplomatica ?


----------



## Anaiss

Mi spiace, non capisco la connessione con il thread...
Il mio voleva essere solo un consiglio per risultare corretti, in quanto è una questione che non sembra avere risposte univoche (si sente usare sia il femminile che il maschile, con Il Cairo).


----------



## matoupaschat

Volevo solo dire che la tua è la scelta più ragionevole . Essere prudente e usare una perifrasi . Comunque, hai confermato che si sentono le due possibilità . Grazie  .


----------



## marco.cur

Il Cairo è bella. Los Angeles è bella (e non Los Angeles sono belle). Perché deve fare eccezione?

Concordano col genere i nomi delle squadre sportive (la Roma, il Cagliari, il Torino etc.).


----------



## infinite sadness

In Italia non abbiamo nomi di città al plurale.


----------



## Drossi79

marco.cur said:


> Il Cairo è bella. Los Angeles è bella (e non Los Angeles sono belle). Perché deve fare eccezione?
> 
> *Concordano col genere i nomi delle squadre sportive (la Roma, il Cagliari, il Torino etc.)*.




La Lazio ?!? Il Venezia?!?

Anche le squadre hanno strane eccezioni.


----------



## marco.cur

Già! Anche il Verona. Forse non esiste una regola.


----------



## o-nami

federicoft said:


> Mah. Stato/paese è un sostantivo maschile, eppure si dice che la Germania è _bella_.



Potremmo anche dire che la Germania è *una *nazione! 
In effetti forse non c'è una regola precisa...


----------



## Anaiss

infinite sadness said:


> In Italia  non abbiamo nomi di città al plurale.


Non ne sarei molto sicura, certo saranno località semisconosciute a  livello nazionale, però esistono...che so, Le Grotte, Le Fratte, Le  Croci, ecc.
Poi c'è _Atene_, (pluralia tantum in latino).


----------



## laurentius87

Anaiss said:


> Sarei d'accordo con Laurentius, perché *il* in questo caso è uno pseudoarticolo, su imitazione dell'arabo _*al*-Qāhira_. No?



Infatti.

Quindi si conferma: *in italiano tutte le città si accordano al femminile*.

Quanto a paesi, nazioni, squadre eccetera ciascuna segue regole sue, come in molte altre lingue!


----------



## Pineta

Mille grazie della discussione e delle proposte, e delle spiegazioni. Scusate che mi faccio viva solo adesso. 

Mi avete aiutato molto! 

Saluti a tutte le belle città 

Pineta 

(le squadre: un disastro per non-italiani, forse gli articoli si referiscono a elementi del nome come club, squadra, società?) Ma, sarà un altro thread.


----------



## laurentius87

Pineta said:


> Mille grazie della discussione e delle proposte, e delle spiegazioni. Scusate che mi faccio viva solo adesso.
> 
> Mi avete aiutato molto!
> 
> Saluti a tutte le belle città
> 
> Pineta
> 
> (le squadre: un disastro per non-italiani, forse gli articoli si referiscono a elementi del nome come club, squadra, società?) Ma, sarà un altro thread.



No, le squadre di club sono un caso a sé. In maggioranza direi che sono femminili, comunque eventualmente se ne parlerà in un altro thread.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Drossi79 said:


> Invece con le regioni devi stare attenta:
> 
> Il *L*azio, il *P*iemonte, il *V*eneto... (con conseguenti aggettivi al maschile)
> 
> La *L*ombardia, la *P*uglia, la *S*icilia...
> 
> Le *M*arche.
> 
> Tutto nonostante *la* regione sia femminile... misteri della lingua.


Io starei attenta anche con le maiuscole...  
Regola 11.


----------

